# painting for rental -- what counts as neutral color



## amethyst (10 Nov 2013)

I've heard here and elsewhere that if you want to rent out an apartment you should always paint it a neutral color.

What counts as a neutral color?

In the US I heard yet more -- that it is best to paint the walls off-white. I lean towards that idea myself.

 Any thoughts on that?


----------



## shesells (10 Nov 2013)

Magnolia is a pretty universal colour for rentals and new builds alike.


----------



## Eithneangela (10 Nov 2013)

+1. Magnolia everywhere.


----------



## putsch (11 Nov 2013)

Grey is the new magnolia


----------



## RainyDay (11 Nov 2013)

putsch said:


> Grey is the new magnolia



Fifty shades of magnolia


----------



## kkelliher (11 Nov 2013)

magnolia is your only man, easy to touch up, cheap and available in large quantities, bright and matches most furniture items.


----------



## cremeegg (11 Nov 2013)

It has got to be magnolia. there is a very practical reason for this.

You can always get magnolia paint in a shop.

All the other off-whites shades come and go, ivory this month may be different from ivory next month, but magnolia is always magnolia.


----------



## mathepac (12 Nov 2013)

Buttermilk (Dulux) is THE new magnolia.


----------



## delgirl (12 Nov 2013)

Any light coloured paint can be classed as neutral - just make sure you use a washable paint and not matt.


----------



## cremeegg (13 Nov 2013)

delgirl said:


> Any light coloured paint can be classed as neutral - just make sure you use a washable paint and not matt.



Yes but if you want to buy the same colour again later, to touch up or paint an other room the same colour, it has to be magnolia. The paint makers change other shades from time to time.

Magnolia is always Magnolia


----------



## amethyst (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks folks.

Loud and clear. What I'm hearing is four syllables: MAG-NOL-I-A.


----------



## delgirl (14 Nov 2013)

cremeegg said:


> Yes but if you want to buy the same colour again later, to touch up or paint an other room the same colour, it has to be magnolia. The paint makers change other shades from time to time.
> 
> Magnolia is always Magnolia


Very valid point cremeeeg, I just hate magnolia!


----------



## Thrifty (14 Nov 2013)

Why not white?


----------



## newirishman (14 Nov 2013)

delgirl said:


> Very valid point cremeeeg, I just hate magnolia!



Haven't met anyone who didn't.


----------

